# Detroit ACL on ebay.



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2016)

I was going to bid on this one. only $37 at last minute. Priced at $40 in ACL book. With no mention of Detroit or Michigan in Title I figure it might go under the radar & sell cheap but NOOOOOO. Skyrocketed at last 10 seconds. LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/acl-soda-bo...V7JyGDGezU17WwCzFKFlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2016)

This one got good money. LEON.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BIG-4-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2016)

This one to.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NICE-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2016)

No Shortage of big Money $$$$ ACL bottles.  LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-ACL-Pa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow! All cool bottles. I knew about the Stone Mountain Mist, but didn't think it would go for that much. Excellent.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 10, 2016)

It probably didn't hurt that they were all in good condition.  The demand for the more obscure ACLs must be picking back up.  It is too bad you did not get that NORTHWAY, but don't give up you may find one when you least expect it.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2016)

Hopefully I can dig my own Northway since I dig alot in Detroit area. I have dug the Northway, It's a common bottle, Just never dug it in a ACL, Much more common without the ACL. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 12, 2016)

it is amazing how many ACL'S are out there. unfortunately for us who dig, they are difficult to find in descant shape .


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2016)

I just found ACL's yesterday in good shape after they tore down a house. I'll post pics later. LEON.


----------



## jblaylock (Sep 12, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> I just found ACL's yesterday in good shape after they tore down a house. I'll post pics later. LEON.



Tease


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2016)

OK Blaylock, Here they are. Still covered I
n mud, Gotta let them dry out some. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 13, 2016)

I lightly rinsed off the mud. It revealed some paint loss so they are not as nice as I thought. I'll let them dry out a month before I clean again to help prevent any more paint loss. LEON.


----------



## jblaylock (Sep 13, 2016)

Sweet Sixteen soda.... interesting.  I'm jealous you're out digging, I'd love to do it.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 5, 2016)

Speaking of big money ACL bottles, here's a Big Chief ACL from Paris, Texas that sold yesterday on eBay. Sale price was $762.88!! And the condition was not that great; label was missing/faded in places and there also appeared to be some case wear and a maybe little inside stain.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 6, 2016)

One more: an amber glass Stone Mountain Mist ACL sold for $1,222.22 yesterday!


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 8, 2016)

ACLbottles said:


> One more: an amber glass Stone Mountain Mist ACL sold for $1,222.22 yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 175453


holy moly

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 8, 2016)

ACLbottles said:


> One more: an amber glass Stone Mountain Mist ACL sold for $1,222.22 yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 175453



WOW!!!!! I thought the green Stone Mountain Mist was valuable. But this amber is an awesome one.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 8, 2016)

That's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is a green Stone mountain mist that sold for over 300$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222276592209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bigber4604 (Oct 21, 2016)

That Paris, Texas Big Chief was only the second one discovered and known to exist.  It is highly sought after by Big Chief & Indian ACL collectors.  One in mint condition would probably bring $1500-2000.


----------



## Tony AZ (Oct 24, 2016)

Question what is a good book-affordable- for ACL'S ---value---- rarity guide???  Thanks tony....


----------



## netxitpro (Jan 27, 2020)

ACLbottles said:


> Speaking of big money ACL bottles, here's a Big Chief ACL from Paris, Texas that sold yesterday on eBay. Sale price was $762.88!! And the condition was not that great; label was missing/faded in places and there also appeared to be some case wear and a maybe little inside stain.
> 
> View attachment 175452


I did not realize the Paris, TX Chief was worth so much. I live in Paris, and have several. I never paid much attention, since I collect hutch bottles


----------



## bigber4604 (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm interested in purchasing one if you have a duplicate you'd like to sell.


----------

